# High efficiency solar tiles



## JasonCorp (Jul 28, 2014)

This product ids producing 40 percent more energy during the day than the traditional flat panels and looks better. The interesting part is starts at 1 min.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMMGEmn6xQA"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMMGEmn6xQA[/SIZE]










The red graph is the TMT solar tiles, and the green graph is the traditional panels.


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

when I clicked on the link all that came up was:

Firefox can't find the server at [size="4.

Which was the web address as well


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

Give this a try...

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMMGEmn6xQA[/ame]


----------



## Convoy (Dec 2, 2012)

well I suppose that it would work well in any place without snow but unless you live in a A frame cabin snow would block the light to them in the winter, other than that it looks like a good product.


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

I do know that that type of roof is very popular in the Phoenix, AZ area, which would seem to be a good fit. It's not a style of roof I'm particularly fond of but hey, whatever trips your trigger, I guess.


----------

